# Possible BL Horus Heresy audio book abut Nathaniel Garro



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ArbitorIan @ DakkaDakka said:


> Hi, just back from Salute 2010 in Excel London - saw these while in the Black Library area.
> 
> The first, Garro, seems to be CD size, so another audio book, and the cover of The First Heretic features Custodes and Daemons in combat.


Ok, we've already seen the cover for the First Heretic, but the cover for Garro is new and as ArbitorIan has said it is roughly CD sized, so another audio book?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It is an audio book. James Swallow has already mentioned this, recently as well I believe. I find myself wondering as to when this will be set? Isn't Garro on Terra as of FoTe?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

really nice find Tu_shan82, we will finally find out more fluff about Garro, hopefully it will answer whether he is the first inquisitor...
and to answer Dark Angel's question, yes Garro was on Terra at the end of "Flight of the Eisenstien", but im thinking it will be set after FOTE

also +rep :victory:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Garro was still on the moon at end of FotE, he met up with Keeler still on the sisters base. Malcador comes to them and says something along the lines of "you cant come to terra so terra comes to you"

I wish they released audio books as an alternative form but also give a book release, as i can't stand audio books!

The Inq isn't formed till just before the emp teleports to fights horus, garro keeler qurze and 5 others are presented to the emperor just before malcador assends the golden throne


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes as Barnster said, he was still on Lunar and Malcador stated that they would become the leaders of the appropriate Imperial Faction, and I thought Garro would become the first Grey Knight seeing as though he was one of the first Space Marines to ever fight a Daemon.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

if they come out with a audio book about him, i would buy it.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Garro sounded really grey knightish when he fought the flylord and the grulgor deamon

plus grey knight training is similar to the ideals of the deathguard with true grit relentlessness etc


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

When is the Garro book due? Because that would make one heck of a tie-in with a Codex: Grey Knights!

I also hope it's not an audio book. I really prefer to read my HH stuff...

Phil


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe James Swallow has confirmed that there are two new stories being released concerning Garro; _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_ (If memory serves).

Both are to be Audio Books.


----------

